# baget bozzo



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

*E' morto Gianni Baget Bozzo, amico di Berlusconi e consigliere di Craxi*

*Era stato sospeso a divinis dopo la candidatura con i socialisti. Era editorialista de "Il Giornale" aveva 84 anni ed era stato allievo del cardinale Siri *


 

Addio a don Gianni Badget Bozzo - LE FOTO



Le iene 2000-2001 Enrico Lucci e Gianni Baget Bozzo
Vota e commenta questo video

Lutto nel mondo politico, si è spento questa notte a Genova, all'età di *84 anni,* *Gianni Baget Bozzo*. 

Ne dà notizia il sito del *Giornale*, di cui era editorialista. Ordinato sacerdote nel *1967* all'età di 42 anni, Bozzo era un uomo politico e intellettuale di grande spessore culturale. Eletto due volte al *Parlamento europeo* da anni collaborava come commentatore col_ Giornale_. 

Nato a Savona l'8 marzo 1925 sacerdote e politico italiano è stato per due volte europarlamentare. In gioventù, dopo la laurea in Giurisprudenza, fu attivista della Democrazia cristiana. Autore di numerosissimi saggi 

Fu anche sospeso "a divinis" dall'Arcivescovo di Genova, *Giuseppe Siri* dopo la sua candidature nel 1984 con i socialisti all'Europarlamento, posizione alla quale era stato spinto dalla sua contrarietà al compromesso storico fra Democrazia cristiana e Partito comunista. Per questo, alla fine degli anni '70, si era avvicinato a *Bettino Craxi*, nel quale vedeva il leader di una sinistra moderata e socialdemocratica. Con gli anni diventò uno degli ideologi di matrice cattolica, cui faceva riferimento la cultura politica di *Forza Italia* nel 1994, anche in virtù della sua amicizia personale con il premier.

*Due giorni fa l'ultima sua intervista, in cui sostanzialmente, analizzando il caso **Berlusconi-Lario** assolveva il comportamento del premier in virtù del fatto che alcune debolezze nei potenti **vanno giustificate**, perché controbilanciano i tanti meriti. *


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

mi stava sul cazzo come pochi...
laido


----------



## Iris (8 Maggio 2009)

Non ne parlo perchè è morto.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi stava sul cazzo come pochi...
> laido


 cercavo l'aggettivo da stamattino, laido è perfetto


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Non ne parlo perchè è morto.


hai ancora qualche ora
non se ne parla più male dopo 24 ore dalla morte


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> hai ancora qualche ora
> non se ne parla più male dopo 24 ore dalla morte


 Che ore sono?


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ore sono?


vai pure


----------



## Old reale (8 Maggio 2009)

mah...io se uno è una persona che non sopporto...sarò pure insensibile (e certo non davanti alla bara e ai familiari) lo dico tranquillamente anche dopo 5 minuti che non mi è mai piaciuto e se mi incitava a qualcosa di più anche quello e baget bozzo era proprio laido (come è stato detto...aggettivo azzeccatissimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	












  )


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Maggio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che ore sono?














pace per lui..


non mi mancherà.


----------



## Old danut (9 Maggio 2009)

Pensate quella matina fu nominato da me con un mio amico in un discorso stupido, poco dopo lui lesse su internet che era morto, da allora non vuole che dica alcun nome, ha paura che muoia


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Maggio 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Pensate quella matina fu nominato da me con un mio amico in un discorso stupido, poco dopo lui lesse su internet che era morto, da allora non vuole che dica alcun nome, ha paura che muoia


 Ti mando un elenco di nomi...


----------

